# Upstate NY anyone?



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, there, I am from northern Rensselaer County so we're quite close.

I'd like to invite you to join the Southern Adirondack Beekeepers Association (Sounds more northern NY than it is!) We meet the third Monday of every other month. Our next meeting in Ballston Spa, Monday, March 21 st. The website is: www.adirondackbees.org.

Shoot me a pm and I can give you exact directions. I'd invite you to come with me except I am the club's librarian and my car is always full of the books I take to the meeting.

Beekeeping up here is lots of fun. Hope to see you at a SABA meeting, if not before.

And welcome to BeeSource!

Enjambres


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

SUNY Adirondack has a Student's Bee Club.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

